# My Palmerton Area Milks



## houseman (Jul 1, 2013)

I moved to Palmerton PA in 2006 and have been collecting the local bottles since then. These are the local milks I've amassed so far...


 Weidaw's Dairy


----------



## houseman (Jul 1, 2013)

The Kern Farms C.A. Kern


----------



## houseman (Jul 1, 2013)

C.A. Smith Dairy


----------



## houseman (Jul 1, 2013)

A.F. Stroup


----------



## houseman (Jul 1, 2013)

Ziegenfuss Bros. High Grade Raw Milk


----------



## houseman (Jul 1, 2013)

Some Palmerton Sanitaries


----------



## houseman (Jul 1, 2013)

More Palmerton Sanitaries


----------



## houseman (Jul 1, 2013)

Textured OJ bottle and creamers.
 My wife's cousin's dog actually dug up the red creamer in the back yard of a house in Emmaus (about 25 miles away!).


----------



## houseman (Jul 1, 2013)

Adam Begel Harrity Dairy


----------



## houseman (Jul 1, 2013)

William T. Strohl Pohopoco Pride Farm Big Creek PA


----------



## houseman (Jul 1, 2013)

Walnutport Milks


----------



## houseman (Jul 1, 2013)

Still looking for more!!!


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice collection of locals ya got going there!


----------



## Rchausman (Apr 11, 2016)

*Look for some bottles*



houseman said:


> William T. Strohl Pohopoco Pride Farm Big Creek PA


Hey where did you find this bottle at? Been looking for one also did you ever hear of a Guy Kindred been looking for one of his bottles. Thanks


----------

